# Cedar Point Pumpkin Blaze Display Lots of Pumpkins



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks awesome! I like that it looks like it's a mix of fake & real. If they are real I wonder what they do with them Nov. 1?


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

Disclaimer: I'm new here.

I don't have a pumpkin patch or "fresh pumpkins". Rather I make papier mache pumpkins ('Rotten Jacks') I tried to share a pic of some of them, not sure it will show up. Anyway, I've made 19 so far, and I have them displayed atop the tv console and around the house. 

This will be my 2nd annual house party next month. And these jacks will have a role to play. LOVE this Forum!!

Colleen a.k.a Morgue Momma


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

I know someone who works in landscaping. I'll have to ask her next time I see her. I did ask her if she helped on the Pumpkin blaze display and she said no. Other things. Other people in landscaping did it. They also have a ridiculous amount of corn stalks for an outdoor walk-thru haunt called appropriately enough CornStalkers. Not counting the ones that decorate the park. It's on 365 acres so it's big.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Some of those are really nice!


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll have to ask them how long it took them. They've been short staffed all year long. I'm sure it was a labor of love. A lot of the regular departments besides the art dept do the props in the park. So even though I don't do them it's fun to share their hard work. They do some creative stuff that could translate into yard haunts. Pumpkin Blaze this may have been done at other places.


----------

